# Lyft Discontinuing Glostache for "Something More Exciting"



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Source: http://thehub.lyft.com/blog/2016/5/...&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=83052970










Last Call for Glowstaches, Until the Next Generation
May 23, 2016

After painting the nation pink for nearly two years - and co-starring in Undercover Lyft videos - the Glowstache is being swapped out as we build you something even more exciting! Just like everything before it, the next icon will be designed to start every ride with a smile, and we're excited to introduce it to you once it's ready.

In the meantime, there's still time to reserve one of the last Glowstaches: If you haven't yet, hit the 100-ride mark, maintain a 4.8+ rating, and request yours before June 1, 2016.

Get a Glowstache

*Stick to Your In-Car Essentials*

Whether or not you're sporting a Glowstache, it's important that you have an identifier on your car to show you're with Lyft for safety and local compliance reasons. Keep your square emblem in the windshield whenever you're in driver mode.

Thanks for embracing the Glowstache for all these years, and for sharing feedback for its future generations. Just wait till you see what we dream up next.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

What can be more exciting than a glowing pink mustache?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Who knows? We started with a large mustache, then a cuddlestache, then a glowstache. What's next?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

A pubestache?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No more " MOUSTACHE RIDES "?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Source: http://thehub.lyft.com/blog/2016/5/...&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=83052970
> 
> View attachment 41734
> 
> ...


The end of an era.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Start every ride with a smile, big pink smiling lips


----------



## z289sec (Apr 6, 2016)

A big pink turd. With a Dairy Queen curl on top.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

In this age of political and sexual correctness, the Mustache was too masculine and discriminatory. The "next big thing" will probably be something that won't offend any of the 3 sexes. Pink Lips? I dunno. That's Feminine.

A pink "middle finger" maybe?

EXAMPLE: *http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/hand-showing-middle-finger-knitted-glove-isolated-white-34764907.jpg*


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Everyone seems to love the glowing pink mustaches. Weird move.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

As long as it's not a U or an a-hole shaped logo (if they didn't sell to Uber) I'm fine. Even if it's a pink bubble head doll


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Maybe since their so famous for copying and stealing Uber's ideas they are going to use the color signs that designate a unique color to passengers.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

"designed to start every ride with a smile"

could be a pink smile icon


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

Maybe it's time for truth in advertising. With the rates we get paid this is what needs to be in our windows....


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> the Mustache was too masculine and discriminatory


 You may be on to something. I don't think it's overly masculine as it's completely pink though, their whole color theme has been hot pink (now dialed back to a purple/pink). I do think the pink-hue is wearing off though, some male pax probably don't want to use Lyft because it's the "hot pink mustache car", especially business travel. I'm betting it's something much more modern to cater to business travelers but still keeping some purple/pink subtleties.



MattyMikey said:


> Maybe since their so famous for copying and stealing Uber's ideas they are going to use the color signs that designate a unique color to passengers.


 Ha I was kind of thinking that too


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I went to the glowstache site and it let me order another one . I already got mine but I'm at 1500 rides , see if it comes wouldn't mind having a back up or just keep it in sealed and see if it goes up in value . I've seen them on ebay for $100 before


----------



## SandyD (May 8, 2016)

When I added my XL vehicle on Saturday, the Uberette at the table told me that Uber is rebranding soon, with a "red" logo. TIA I know.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Sounds like a corporate way of saying, we can't afford glowstache's any more. Our next promotion will be a PDF you can print at home.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Why do you think this is any different then them switching from the original mustache to the cuddlestach to the glowstache?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> Why do you think this is any different then them switching from the original mustache to the cuddlestach to the glowstache?


Maybe this is the newest app-enable Lyftasche that connects via Bluetooth. Optimized VR immersion through Google Cardboard or Oculus system.

Oooh newww and shinyy.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Any word about the exciting new replacement?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

macchiato said:


> What can be more exciting than a glowing pink mustache?


U


----------



## TClarkeWasHere (Feb 24, 2016)

macchiato said:


> What can be more exciting than a glowing pink mustache?


A black and white 'L'


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's evil twin should just be a pink U since they are basicly the same company.


----------



## ArthurT209 (Mar 11, 2016)

I drove the three founders of lyft to the Beyonce concert a while back. They mentioned the glowstache is being replaced with a more interactive product. What I gathered is its gonna be some sort of tablet with stuff for the passengers to mess with and definitely get advertising into the vehicle. They're also rolling out the premium lyft service which is basically uber black/select


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

ArthurT209 said:


> I drove the three founders of lyft to the Beyonce concert a while back. They mentioned the glowstache is being replaced with a more interactive product. What I gathered is its gonna be some sort of tablet with stuff for the passengers to mess with and definitely get advertising into the vehicle. They're also rolling out the premium lyft service which is basically uber black/select


Generally company execs at that level have learned to keep quiet so people like you don't open your mouths. But I'm sure it's likely not accurate. A tablet doesn't help recognize the Lyft brand while catering to inside needs of a passenger.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ArthurT209 said:


> What I gathered is its gonna be some sort of tablet with stuff for the passengers to mess with and definitely get advertising into the vehicle





MattyMikey said:


> But I'm sure it's likely not accurate. A tablet doesn't help recognize the Lyft brand while catering to inside needs of a passenger.


Exactly they were either completely fake and just messing with you or actually who they said they were and also messing with you. No way a simple tablet would be feasible, wouldn't work as "secondary" trade dress like the mustache, too expensive, too complicated with network connectivity etc. Also they definitely don't want advertising in the car, I've never heard U/L ever mention it because it's an awful idea and way too far of a reach from their company personas. Something interactive isn't a bad idea but I don't think it'll be a tablet.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

macchiato said:


> What can be more exciting than a glowing pink mustache?


Probably mustache rides.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

How about a bright pink curly clown wig.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Pink fro. I like it. It may actually have resell value on eBay.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Pink fro. I like it. It may actually have resell value on eBay.


That or you will have a backup job as a party clown, probably pays better.

Drive drunk people around for less than minimum wage, I don't think so, (bop) Homey don't play that. ~Homey The Clown


----------



## Lance Glazier (Apr 22, 2016)

We had until june 1 to get this done. I ordered mine may 28 while standing in Detroit and I was told today that program had ended when I inquired about the shipping. Im a little upset with people not sticking to the dates and parameters given.

Sorry just looked at Photo it was may 29


----------



## Spies (Feb 12, 2016)

I suspect whatever it is will be something similar to the Uber SPOT concept.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ive rerequested it like 3 times since april

@ 300 rides / 4,81
@500 rides / 4,89
@700+ rides / 4,85

...never came. What gives, Lyft?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ArthurT209 said:


> I drove the three founders of lyft to the Beyonce concert a while back. They mentioned the glowstache is being replaced with a more interactive product. What I gathered is its gonna be some sort of tablet with stuff for the passengers to mess with and definitely get advertising into the vehicle. They're also rolling out the premium lyft service which is basically uber black/select


What the...???

And how am I supposed to mount that crap?

I've already got soooo little usable/uncurved/unobstructing dash and windshield space that my phone mount sits off the drover's side window. Center console is a no-go as well, airbags/controls/cupholders/glovebox access/iDrive screen gonna get blocked off no matter where you try for

Heck if I had space for a tablet mount, I'd mount my own darn tablet... whether to run Lyft/Uber on, or just for media player en route and pervy asian comics during downtime, or both


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Well dangit way to swap useful for unusable...

Anybody seen any reasonable pink LED strobe bars? 

Yeah yeah, i know I could just refit a white or yellow one with RGB chips wired to RB=magenta or hotwire a copstrobe RGB strip from R/B/R/B alternating to RB/off/RB/off, but I'm too darn lazy and in no mood to solder delicate electronics these days


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

How about this?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

As of this moment, there are no glostaches on ebay...


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

JimS said:


> As of this moment, there are no glostaches on ebay...


Glostache 1
Cost: $149.99 + $20.05 Shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/222136973620?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true

Glostache 2
Cost: $69.99 (Live bidding)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Lyft-Gl...83ec901&pid=100338&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=222136973620

Glostache 3
Cost: $300.00 (Free shipping)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LYFT-Pink-M...83ec901&pid=100338&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=222136973620


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Don't know why I couldn't find them. Now I know why I don't want to buy one.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Glostache 1
> Cost: $149.99 + $20.05 Shipping
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/222136973620?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
> 
> ...


$300 WTF!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> $300 WTF!


Yeah no one's gonna pay that when there are listings for $70.00 lol someone's pipe dream.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

I bet it's gonna be a mega glowstache that you'll mount on top of your car. That'll replace the badges we are required to have on the front and back glass lol...


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

How about a nice, bright pink stick on suction cup 'hood ornament'...

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61C3DiI5XPL.jpg


----------



## 666cartman666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Instead of the glowstache, make an L with your fingers like this to let them know that you are their Lyft driver.


----------



## GRamos (May 31, 2016)

666cartman666 said:


> Instead of the glowstache, make an L with your fingers like this to let them know that you are their Lyft driver.


Best post all week.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

I finished my 100 rides and requested the pink stash, but even then I still am not getting one before June 1st. Received an email stating that they had already discontinued the item, so instead there sending me the cuddle stash and that I'm on the list for the first to receive whatever it is there new company logo is going to be?! Totally doesn't make sense, why send out the cuddle stash, that's not even used anymore.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> why send out the cuddle stash


 Stock liquidationnnn  lol yeah that's weird and _do not_ block your grille with that dangerous thing. If it's the mini stache then Aww.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> I finished my 100 rides and requested the pink stash, but even then I still am not getting one before June 1st. Received an email stating that they had already discontinued the item, so instead there sending me the cuddle stash and that I'm on the list for the first to receive whatever it is there new company logo is going to be?! Totally doesn't make sense, why send out the cuddle stash, that's not even used anymore.


Trying to pacify you. Just have you wait for the new logo thing! Instead, they're trying to get rid of their old inventory. Lame.


----------



## Fek'lhr (Apr 13, 2016)

Any update on this "new" item?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I haven't heard anything.


----------



## DJ-916 (Feb 24, 2016)

Nothing IS more "exciting" than a pink mustache.....


----------



## Neubridge1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Your new lyft logo


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Nothing yet, I'm sure when Uber, GM, Didi or someone buys them out, they'll think of something


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I wouldn't use some silly mustache even if they did send me one. I put up a "Lyft" sign that hangs from my rear-view mirror (which I ordered from ebay) when I'm picking up people. As soon as they're in the car I take it down. No other trade dress. I would certainly never install anything permanent or semi-permanent on the car. Maybe back in 2014 it was almost nearly close to being vaguely semi-cool in a millennial hipster sort of way to be a rideshare driver. Now that it consists of working for pennies it most certainly ain't.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Funny how it's been two months since the initial announcement then nothing, way to leave us hanging


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

You assumed they were telling the truth about something else coming along. First thing you have to realize is that the words coming from Uber and Lyft have no bearing on reality.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

"Soon" is such a relative term. 

Jesus being the most (in)famous saying he was coming back soon. It's been 2000 years already! 

Lyft probably discontinued the glow stash because they were running out of reserves and had no intent on manufacturing more. The replacement will be a much more cheaper alternative of branding because they are hemeraging money. I expect it to be non-electrical and more like a simple placard.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

That's actually a good analogy... waiting for a rideshare company to treat you well is like waiting for the second coming of Christ.


----------

